# Best Sample Library Composers



## Hunter123 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey everyone,

In the process of improving my own midi sample library composing chops I've become pretty interested in checking out the works of some very pro composers who are able to make the sample libraries really shine. I'm listening to Andy Blaney and Troels Folmann and was curious as to other's works who I may not know about that anybody could recommend? Could be across a variety of styles too, not just more traditional orchestral works.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 14, 2017)

Mark Petrie - big fan
Blake "Blakus" Robinson
Henri Vartio
James Everingham
Ben Botkin
(and many more!)

see also 


*Really Slow Motion*
*Audiomachine
Two Steps From Hell
Ninja Tracks
Dos Brains
Position Music
Twelve Titans*
*Hi-Finesse*

I don't say you have to like this style of music, but these are people writing some of the most lucrative and in demand tracks in the world while often using a single live instrument, or no live insturments, in an entire 3 minute track. So their methods for making samples sound real (and hiding when they don't) are worthy of study.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 14, 2017)

Also take a listen through this MIDI mockup list that Fred put together a while back:


----------



## aelwyn (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm a fan of Benny Oschmann. I still get _Born to Protect_ stuck in my head from time to time (it was his demo for Metropolis Ark I).


----------



## CT (Dec 14, 2017)

Jeremy Soule is the apex of this stuff if you ask me, but that might be because his music is more up my alley than that of some other contenders.

I'll echo Benny Oschmann though, solely because his Berlin Brass demo is the most convincing I've ever heard virtual brass sound.


----------



## Rudankort (Dec 14, 2017)

I wonder - is it possible to obtain MIDI files for any tracks made at such high level?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 14, 2017)

Great idea! There are also some video tutorials out there from Blakus and others that really help in understanding the detail involved and how different sample composers work.


----------



## gregh (Dec 14, 2017)

NoamL said:


> *Really Slow Motion*
> *Audiomachine
> Two Steps From Hell
> Ninja Tracks
> ...



Thanks for those links NoamL - some great skills for sure. I quite liked Niinja Tracks - the others I could hardly get past the awful graphics lol Reminds me of when I taught IT and students would show me game graphics - wasp waisted woman, huge breasts, big sword, maybe a minotaur. What in Australia we would call panel van art


----------



## Hunter123 (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for the response guys! Looks like I'll have to check out some of that stuff out


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 14, 2017)

Be sure to check Sascha Knorr as well as Jean Gabriel Raynaud, my personal favorites !


----------



## shomynik (Dec 15, 2017)

Jeremy Soule


----------



## muk (Dec 15, 2017)

If you are looking for something a little different than the in-demand braaams blasts of epicness there are many members here who do really cool and high quality stuff. @AlexanderSchiborr comes to mind (some really great stuff in the style of golden Hollywood), or @Gerald, for example. But there are many more. Just dig through the Member's compositions forum and you'll find plenty of gems.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 15, 2017)

Apart from the names mentioned, it depends on the style a bit for me, but I think of a few names just my personal preference:

Alexander Temple
Leon Willet
Leandro Gardini
Mike Verta
Fritz von Flotow
Sam
Noam Levy
Carles Piles
Alex Ball (my spiffy light music guy)
Hans Zimmer
Craig Sharmat
Guy Bacos


and some more of course..there are people not known to the public who are in the secret chambers doing great stuff, I have got in contact with some really talented composers over the years.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 15, 2017)

Probably too obvious but don't forget
TJ Bergerson and Nick Phoenix at East West.
Also Christian Henson at Spitfire.
Seriously "Jarva County" has become one of my favorite pieces ever (and I don't even have Tundra - yet).
The thing about these guys that I just don't get is how they can just write a great piece of music that stands on its own as well as showcasing a sample library.
I guess that's what being a pro is.

Edit: I might add that I want Nick Batzdorf and Nick Phoenix on my debating team


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 15, 2017)

@Blakus 

@Andy B Blaney

@AlexanderSchiborr 

Thomas Bergersen


----------



## paoling (Dec 15, 2017)

Lovely thread.
Among my favourites:
David Garcia Diaz
Ignacio Nunez
Ian Dorsch
Ivan Torrent
Luke Olney-Alves
Mike Marino
Dirk Ehlert
Ashton Gleckman
Antongiulio Frulio

(Let me add that they are also splendid people)


----------



## lucor (Dec 15, 2017)

@jeremiahpena has impressed me the most lately.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 15, 2017)

From this forum without a doubt @Carles for me. He is one of the few who really captures the emotions with his both his writings and his excellent mockup skills. A true artist


----------



## Ben E (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Hanu_H (Dec 15, 2017)

Piotr Musial is one of my favorites.



-Hannes


----------



## Hunter123 (Dec 15, 2017)

lucor said:


> @jeremiahpena has impressed me the most lately.



Impressive!


----------



## enyawg (Dec 15, 2017)

Rctec whoever he is?


----------



## novaburst (Dec 15, 2017)

@Blakus 

Indo listen to more but I feel this guy has a gift.


----------



## AVaudio (Dec 16, 2017)

Great thread!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Dec 16, 2017)

Rudankort said:


> I wonder - is it possible to obtain MIDI files for any tracks made at such high level?



On the VSL website their are many "Tutorial" files available. Look on the "Music" page. Here is a link.

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Music

The music which includes downloadable "tutorials" are coded red. While every piece included on the "music" page is not a masterpiece of midi-performance, many are fantastic, and well worth a listen. The files, including midi files, are free to download. Of course if you do not own the same samples as the ones used in the tutorial, the midi file will only be of limited usefulness.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 16, 2017)

Well there are awesome guys like

Jean Gabriel Raynaud
Brendon Williams
Michal Cieleki
Benny Oschmann
Neil Acree
Thomas Bergersen
Jeremy Soule

... 

and me of course


----------



## muk (Dec 16, 2017)

Pretty much anything that @Saxer does belongs on the list as well. Wonderful music, and he's an artist at mocking up too. Here are two of my favourites:


----------



## ranaprathap (Dec 16, 2017)

The creator of cinematic strings 2 and cinematic studio strings has amazing stuff on their website and YouTube channel with downloadable midi files. Must listen.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 16, 2017)

muk said:


> Pretty much anything that @Saxer does belongs on the list as well. Wonderful music, and he's an artist at mocking up too. Here are two of my favourites:




Hmmm very nice piece @Saxer the first view, very touching.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 16, 2017)

In addition to all the names mentioned (which include many amazing artists) I'd add the inimitable Rob Soggetti and the immensely talented Piet de Ridder.


----------



## Steve Martin (Dec 16, 2017)

Simon Ravn - "The Traveller" https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MUSIC
Maarten Spruijt "Train Catcher" "Somewhere over the Horizon" https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MUSIC


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 16, 2017)

enyawg said:


> Rctec whoever he is?



LOL

I think the very good artists here tend to also see at least modest success and therefore might mix in actual recordings often, so it might be hard to tell.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 16, 2017)

I'd like to add Jay Bacal.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Dec 17, 2017)

Guy Bacos said:


> I'd like to add Jay Bacal.



Thank you Guy. In addition to yourself @JBacal is one of my favorite midi artists also. He seems to be a very shy and elusive character. Only coming out in the open very occasionally. But when he does he always amazes me. Like this thread where he shared his "Harlequin" and somehow, someway, managed to create the sound of a British style Brass Band.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-alto-trombone-and-string-quartet-demo.54709/


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Dec 17, 2017)

I am also a big fan of William Kersten, but he posts very little of his music, and when he does he takes it back down after a few weeks. He has eight or nine pieces on the VSL music page. Here is a link to one of them, that I hope still works.

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MUSIC


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 17, 2017)

Jaap said:


> From this forum without a doubt @Carles for me. He is one of the few who really captures the emotions with his both his writings and his excellent mockup skills. A true artist


+1 You said it
I was going to write something like this


----------



## jason.d (Dec 17, 2017)

I’d also check out @Zhao Shen who makes some pretty good stuff.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 17, 2017)

So many wonderful composers...basically too many to mention. But the one composer I admire, and who has truly sold me on more libraries than any of the others, is Brad Jerkins! But I will also offer 'honourable mentions' to Sascha Knorr and Ivan Torrent!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 17, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> Thank you Guy. In addition to yourself @JBacal is one of my favorite midi artists also. He seems to be a very shy and elusive character. Only coming out in the open very occasionally. But when he does he always amazes me. Like this thread where he shared his "Harlequin" and somehow, someway, managed to create the sound of a British style Brass Band.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-alto-trombone-and-string-quartet-demo.54709/




Could be, but also, 99% of this forum is dedicated to cinematic/epic genre. Concert music is a different beast and not necessarily appreciated here.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Dec 17, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> I'm a fan of Benny Oschmann. I still get _Born to Protect_ stuck in my head from time to time (it was his demo for Metropolis Ark I).



Thanks for the info on Benny Oschmann. I had never heard of him, started playing his music because of your post, and he is truly an awesome composer. Thanks,


----------



## novaburst (Dec 17, 2017)

Guy Bacos said:


> Could be, but also, 99% of this forum is dedicated to cinematic/epic genre. Concert music is a different beast and not necessarily appreciated here.



I think this is ok when you consider that the VSL forum are not, it may or may not be annoying but its nice to find a different flavour of music preference when you check out other forums.

I also believe developers have been encouraging the epic feel, with library's like cinematic strings, trailer brass, cinematic scoring tools, cinematic percussion, and of late Viking,

epic has finally made a name for its self and has become a major part of orchestral music bringing more colour and diversity, mood and vibe

I my self have not purchased any cinematic or trailer library's and often wonder if I was writing a cinematic piece would a cinematic percussion sound better than a orchestral percussion, or is it just the way the composer uses the percussion that makes it sound cinematic or bombastic.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Dec 18, 2017)

playz123 said:


> So many wonderful composers...basically too many to mention. But the one composer I admire, and who has truly sold me on more libraries than any of the others, is Brad Jerkins! But I will also offer 'honourable mentions' to Sascha Knorr and Ivan Torrent!



You are too kind, Frank! Thank you!


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 18, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> I am also a big fan of William Kersten, but he posts very little of his music, and when he does he takes it back down after a few weeks. He has eight or nine pieces on the VSL music page. Here is a link to one of them, that I hope still works.



Yes he's good. Just recently or relatively recently he did an album of 1950s Horror film music for film/tv very much in the American and Hammer Horror genre. Some tracks are sort of full length and some are much shorter. The best fun I've had for an age listening through that. God damn, I actually felt jealous, which was even more fun. The British distributors thought it was the best thing they had heard for an age and they get quite a lot of material through their door so to speak.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 18, 2017)

Agree, William Kersten does amazing work.


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 18, 2017)

Piet de Ridder - not much around but the stuff you can find is excellent.


----------



## camerhil (Dec 18, 2017)

I second the @Carles fanboying. His Tales From Greece suite is one of the most beautiful classical works I've ever heard, and I still can't quite believe it's all done with virtual instruments. He sets the standard, in my opinion.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 18, 2017)

camerhil said:


> I second the @Carles fanboying. His Tales From Greece suite is one of the most beautiful classical works I've ever heard, and I still can't quite believe it's all done with virtual instruments. He sets the standard, in my opinion.


 Completely agree. Carles has some amazing work.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 19, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I think this is ok when you consider that the VSL forum are not, it may or may not be annoying but its nice to find a different flavour of music preference when you check out other forums.
> 
> I also believe developers have been encouraging the epic feel, with library's like cinematic strings, trailer brass, cinematic scoring tools, cinematic percussion, and of late Viking,
> 
> ...



Not doubt that developers target specific genres. I think criteria for a thread like this one should emphasize just as much certain other areas, such as, a side from sounding great or epic, demonstrate skillfully as many articulations as possible and make musical sense of it, also writing demos as much for the traditional instruments as for the more obscure ones: the ophicleide, bass flute, heckelphone, basset horn, or the crumhorn, and then the various ranges of the instruments such as the contrabass clarinet and make a piece from that, and finally in various styles, cinematic, epic, classical/concert music, jazz etc


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 19, 2017)

Jazz! That's not music.

There might be a lot if epic fans here and quite a bit in the composition forum but this reads like you underestimate the wide interests of the audience here.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 20, 2017)

Guy Bacos said:


> demonstrate skillfully as many articulations as possible and make musical sense of it, also writing demos as much for the traditional instruments a



Brass strings, woodwinds percussion, seem to be the highlight of orchestral pieces,and seem to be the easiest to write for, would say that in some epic pieces there does tend to be a lazy approach to articulations and base the piece more on feel drama, and emotions, also another down side is the introduction of electronic instruments that are used as substitutes to bring about emotional feel, and a lot of it is prerecorded progression, and prerecorded melodic bars, giving the user a foals sense of musical skill.



Guy Bacos said:


> ophicleide, bass flute, heckelphone, basset horn, or the crumhorn, and then the various ranges of the instruments such as the contrabass clarinet and make a piece from that, and finally in various styles, cinematic, epic, classical/concert music,



Not really a fan of these Instruments but I love to hear being used in pieces by the skilled, even the harp seems to be an under used Instrument.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 20, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Jazz! That's not music.
> 
> There might be a lot if epic fans here and quite a bit in the composition forum but this reads like you underestimate the wide interests of the audience here.



I know there are a lot of fans of other genres than epic, of course there are many, but in proportion I'd be surprised if epic fans here wasn't 90%-99% majority, it's just a reality, which is fine, but I'm just saying.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 20, 2017)

Guy Bacos said:


> Could be, but also, 99% of this forum is dedicated to cinematic/epic genre. Concert music is a different beast and not necessarily appreciated here.



I appreciate your music, and I do listen to it everytime you post new music of yours. You have your audience.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jun 28, 2018)

I saw Alex Temple's name in this thread, and really enjoy his work. Does anyone know what (kind of music) he does today?


----------



## maxime77 (Jun 28, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> I saw Alex Temple's name in this thread, and really enjoy his work. Does anyone know what (kind of music) he does today?


I think he's working at Riot Games (League of Legends) now https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexmtemple

I saw him in a documentary about League's music:


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jun 28, 2018)

Ah, thanks maxime77!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 28, 2018)

I’ve got to shout out Mike Patti, Sascha Knorr, Daniel James, Jeremy Soule, and Benny Oschmann. I just love their styles, and to me their music gives me a breath of fresh air. Of course there are many more I forget to name here, but those are some of my favourites.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 4, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I’ve got to shout out Mike Patti, Sascha Knorr, Daniel James, Jeremy Soule, and Benny Oschmann. I just love their styles, and to me their music gives me a breath of fresh air. Of course there are many more I forget to name here, but those are some of my favourites.



Thanks mate! 

-DJ


----------



## maxime77 (Jul 4, 2018)

I must also mention Ian Livingstone, as I sometimes cannot say if his tracks have been recorded by a real orchestra or are just samples :  (track 34 & 35).

Jeremy Soule worked on this album, and you can tell he's using samples because he has a tendency to use a lot of reverb, but I can't say for the tracks by Ian Livingstone (2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 27, 28, 29, 31, 34, 35).

I read in an interview that he is using a private library that he recorded in Utah with Troels Folmann (8Dio) and Andrew Keresztes (Audiobro):

http://www.ianlivingstone.net/docs/resolution_v9.4.pdf


----------



## JohnG (Jul 4, 2018)

lots of good ones have been mentioned -- didn't see Andy Blaney's name yet (might have missed it). 

Here's one:


----------



## fretti (Jul 4, 2018)

JohnG said:


> lots of good ones have been mentioned -- didn't see Andy Blaney's name yet (might have missed it).
> 
> Here's one:



+1
His Hans Zimmer Strings demo is also really great, was one of the main reasons I bought it actually


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 4, 2018)

Gotta be an amazing future for Ms Homay Schmitz. 

Already impactful on several SFA Libraries.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Jul 12, 2018)

I can not understand why nobody mentioned Ben Eshbach. So I do 
You can find him on youtube and soundcloud (and here)


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 12, 2018)

If that’s “Ben E”, that person is a monster


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Jul 12, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> If that’s “Ben E”, that person is a monster


Of course he is both (Ben E and monster )


----------

